# Kenny Thomas on his way to the Sixers



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

With Kenny Thomas on his way here, what does that mean for our 76ers. We get a small tweener once again a 6'7" SF/PF who doesnt block shots and we give away another future first round draft pick. Our management is killing me as a fan. More questions than answers with this trade


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think it was a good move, we get rid of Art Long, Mark Bryant, and a future number one. Since it wasn't like we were going to play the pick anyway, it doesn't bother me to part with that selection.

But I think the Sixers aren't done making their moves, because as of right now, Kenny Thomas gets the same minutes and plays the same positions as Van Horn.

-Tim


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Good trade if you ask me. Mark Bryant and Art Long really weren't doing much anyway. According to ESPN, Thomas can score if you give the ball to him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Good trade if you ask me. Mark Bryant and Art Long really weren't doing much anyway. According to ESPN, Thomas can score if you give the ball to him.


but the still gave away another 1st round draft pick


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> but the still gave away another 1st round draft pick


Yeah, but would the pick really be any good? I don't see the team being that bad as long as they have KVH and AI on the team. Plus, they have a decent core behind those two.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but would the pick really be any good? I don't see the team being that bad as long as they have KVH and AI on the team. Plus, they have a decent core behind those two.


Tell me the core?? Plain and simple they are old and the people they draft aint that great


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Tell me the core?? Plain and simple they are old and the people they draft aint that great


You just explained, why losing the draft pick isn't exactly a negative.

-Tim


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> You just explained, why losing the draft pick isn't exactly a negative.
> ...


no not neccesarily. When they pick they dont always take the best player available. This year when they picked Salmons they easily could have had Gadzuric, Murray, Boozer. last year instead of Dalembert they could have had Parker, Arenas, Tinsley. Management is the worse


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> no not neccesarily. When they pick they dont always take the best player available. This year when they picked Salmons they easily could have had Gadzuric, Murray, Boozer. last year instead of Dalembert they could have had Parker, Arenas, Tinsley. Management is the worse


Last year when Gerald Wallace was taken by the Kings, the Sixers wanted the next best thing, a young athletic front court man, and they took Dalembert. Trust me, when I say that Sammy will be really good when he recovers, and I'd take him everytime in that situation. Tony Parker wouldn't be playing, neither would Arenas or Tinsley, so why waste a pick on them?

This year they wanted a guy on the wing who can handle the ball, but instead they got John Salmons. But I won't give up on him just yet.

-Tim


----------



## sixersonline (Sep 11, 2002)

I like this trade also. 

We gave up basically nothing. Bryant and Long weren't being used much anyway. And reportedly Long was starting to complain about his lack of PT. The first round pick isn't until 2006 (or so I've heard), and it's pretty much useless to a team that doesn't know how to draft in the first round anyway (my only gripe with LB/BK). 


Thomas gives the sixers another athletic, agile body with size to play the 3, and the 4 and can defend the low-post when we go with a small lineup. With Monty being so injury prone, it's good to have another SF with size. Mckie and Buck are doing the best they can. But there are some matchups where their lack of height has been a disadvantage on the defensive end, even though they're both good defenders.

We can actually put two solid 5-man squads on the floor now when healthy.

Snow Iverson Monty VanHorn Todd
Mckie Buckner Thomas Skinner Coleman

Awesome. 

The biggest challenge now is for LB to find a way to balance all these minutes.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

He's the Sam Clancy type but with experience. A,good counterpoint to KVH for defensive match-ups and can alternate 75/25 on offensive post ups with KVH. 

Of course the draftniks on this site are worried about trading #1's, but 2005 is a long way off. 

Having 10 solid players, and the youth of Dalembert, Salmons, and Clancy, has got to be what Brown wants. There will have to be some serious game day coaching now, getting combo's on the floor that are working. Buckner, Williams, Thomas and Skinner are not super talents by NBA standards, but they can play and can really contribute if put in the right situations at the right time. Endless decent quality substitution patterns. No dead eye sniper like the fans would like, but that is Brown, no changing him. 

If you call Buckner and McKie strickly guards now, (except McKie to finish a game) look at that backcourt! Very Tough!

I can see the shortsighted complaints, but they have added another quality player at their weakest position, so I see it as a good move.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

here's more on Thomas
http://www.courierpostonline.com/news/sports/s121902l.htm

I agree with saying Thomas is decent and at the same time people are saying its a draft pick down the road and its a while away. Well we made a trade a few years back and this years draft came and we had to trade away a draft pick in which we could have pick Jiri Welsch among other players. We shouldnt be just trying for now, the future has to be thought about as well


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*with a late opinion*

I like the deal. Of course I would have traded Mark Bryant for a rack of basketballs, and Art Long could be a decent player seeing his shot blocking ability, he could be a Nazr, but he wasn't going to be him here. 

As for the pick, well we had to give up something, and if Thomas helps us enough, the pick matter, it will be ust like a second round pick (29). 

So hopefully Kenny T will be all that he can be.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm a rockets fan and thomas can be pretty good. he really isn't a small forward. he is a smaller power forward. lately he's been trying to do too much on his own with isolations and stuff probably because it's the last year of his contract and he knows houston doesn't need him. but if philly is a place he might stay, i think he will be good.


----------

